# List your BDay(s) here



## Havtahava

To keep all of the birthdays in one place, you can post your birthday or your dog's birthday here and I'll edit this post to add them. In addition, they will get added to the forum calendar. (You can also add your own birthday to the forum calendar by putting your birthday in your User CP.)

I still have a lot more to add, but here is the list I have so far.

*January*
*1* - Mirabel (Anne/anneks' Hav 1/1/07)

*3* - Jasper (Missy's Hav 1/3/06)

*7* - Kara (Thumperlove)

*8* - Brutus (Cheryl's Hav 1/8/07)

*9* - Django (littlebuddy's Hav 1/9/04)

*11* - Sally (mintchip)
Nigel (Paige's Hav 1/11/07)

*14 *- Cooper (Beverly A's Hav 1/14/06)
Havee (Jan D's Hav 1/14/07)

*15* - Dana (danak)

*18* - Gucci (Thumperlove's Hav 1/18/07)
Monte (Leeann/lkbar's Hav 1/18/07)

*21* - Annabell (Ruthann's Hav 1/21/06)

*27* - Dora (Ama0722's Hav 1/27/05)

*30* - Katie (Judy/JAEwton's Hav 1/30/07)

*February*
*4* - Raquet (Elayne/ECudmore's Hav 2/4/07?)

*7* - Smarty (Sandi/Smarty's Hav 2/7/07)

*8* - Tucker (GableHavs' Hav 2/8/98)

*9* - Nancy (NancyVB)

*14* - Capote (Mindy/CapotesMom's Hav 2/14/07)

*19* - Jeanne (Maddie's Mom)

*22* - Ahnold (Cosmosmom's Hav 2/22/05)
Havana (MopTop's Hav 2/22/05)

*23* - Milo (Geri/pjewel's Hav 2/23/07)

*March*
*2* - Cru (Dawna's Hav 3/2/05)

*4* - Carlito (KristinFusco's Hav 3/4/05)
Emmy (MopTop's Hav 3/4/05)

*5 *- Diane (dschles)

*7* - Sedona (Susan/mckennasedona's Hav 3/7/05)
Lincoln (Jane's Hav 3/7/05)
Jan (JanB 3/7)

*8* - Beamer (Ryan/freeway1976's Hav 3/8/07)
Radar (Derek/Radar_Jones' Hav 3/8/07)

*14* - Sophie (Imamurph52's Hav 3/14/03)

*18* - Yoda (Susan/susaneckert's Hav 3/18/06)
Kohana (Libby/havanesebyha's Hav 3/18/06)

*23* - Roxie (Cheryl's Hav 3/23/07)

*26* - Dusty (DAJsMom's Hav 3/26/06)

*27* - Mojo (Jonda/AbuelasHavanese's Hav 3/27/06

*31* - Carol (Carol)

*April*
*1* - Karen (kgiese)

*2* - Caz (suzyfrtz' Hav 4/2/08)

*3* - Rufus (Christy/good buddy's Hav 4/3/07)
Piaget (Havtahava's Hav 4/3/07)
Wilson (Wilson's Mom's Hav 4/3/07)

*4* - Emma (NancyVB's Hav 4/4/04)

*8* - Nico (SunnyGirl's Hav 4/8/07)
Desi (SunnyGirl's Hav 4/8/07)

*9* - McKenna (Susan/mckennasedona's Hav 4/9/04)

*10* - Cali (luv2Havs' Hav 4/10/07)

*15* - Jillee (casperkeep's Hav 4/15/06)

*19* - Laurie (Laurief)

*21* - Jax (Shannon/LuvMyHavanese's Hav 4/21/07)
Shailee (NancyVB's Maltese 4/21/07)

*27* - Quincy (Julie's Hav 4/27/06)

*28* - Leeann (lkbar)
Ryan (freeway1976)

*29* - Marvin (Carol/Pizno's Hav 4/29/07)

*30* - Kubrick (Lina's Hav 4/30/07)

*May*
*3* - Carolina (Lina)

*11* - Rocky (Cinn Cinn's Hav 5/11/07)

*12* - Kimberly (Havtahava)

*16* - Cheryl (Cheryl)
Luv2Havs (Luv2Havs)
Oliver (Sally/mintchip's Hav 5/16/02)

*18* - Hank ('Lo's Hav 5/18/07)
Lily (Patti/calidu's Hav 5/18/07)

*19* - Bacci (Janet Zee's Hav 5/19/07)

*20* - Brady (Karen/Brady's Mom's Hav 5/20/06)

*26* - Emma (Catherine/catlieber's Hav 5/26/07)

*27* - SnobunnieNY
Boo (SnobunnieNY's Hav 5/27/06)
Gromet (Sally/mintchip's Hav 5/27/06)
Titan (Judy/JAEnton's Hav 5/27/07)

*28* - Diane (Imamurph)

*30* - Catherine (catlieber)

*31* - Catherine (OlliesMom)

*June*
*4*- Amy R

*9* - Pepper (Wanda/The Fussy Puppy Gang's Hav 9/9/06)

*10* - Patti (calidu)

*12* - Tripp (Shannon/LuvMyHavanese's Hav 6/12/06)

*13* - Derek (Radar_Jones)

*15* - Amy (Jen/mom23girls' Hav 6/15/03)

*26* - Megan (casperkeep)
Beverly (BeverlyA)

*July*
*2* - Katrina (Lilly's Mom)

*4 *- Stella (Mop Top Havanese 7/4/04)

*6* - Preston (Paige's Hav 7/6/06)

*7* - Paige

*8* - Ollie (OlliesMom's Hav 7/8/06)
Sadie (Lilysplash I's Hav 7/8/07)

*12* - Karen (Brady's Mom)

*14* - Ricky (Marj/marjrc's Hav 7/14/06)
Tessa (JanB's Hav 7/14/07)

*15* - Lizzie (Poornima's Hav 7/15/07)

*16* - Melissa (Melissa Miller)

*17 *- Leia (Susan/susaneckert's Hav 7/17/07)

*21* - Maddie May (Jeanne/Maddie's Mom's Hav 7/21/06)

*22* - Amanda (Ama0722)

*25* - Geri (pjewel)
Sandi (Smarty)
Hank (Karen/kgiese's Hav 7/25/04)

*28* - Judy (Judy A)

*29* - Tori (Leslie/havashadow's Hav 7/29/07)
Oliver (havaluv/Shelly's Hav 7/29/07)

*30* - Lily (Laurief's Hav 7/30/03)

*August*
*1* - Havanese Forum (8/1/06)

*2* - Sammy (Marj/marjrc's Hav 8/2/06)
Gertie (Carol's Hav 8/2/07)

*10* - Vicki (Doggie Nut)
Debbie (dboudreau)

*15* - Mindy (CapotesMom)
Bella (Linda/lfung's Hav 8/14/04)

*17* - Peg (Squirt)
Cindy (Cinn Cinn)

*18* - Susan (susaneckert)

*23* - Judith (judith)

*24* - Martha (Havtahava's Hav 8/24/05)
Tinky (Havtahava's Hav 8/24/04)

*29* - DAJsMom

*30* - Dreamer (Shannon/LuvMyHavanese's Hav 3/30/00)

*September*
*3* - Julie

*11* - Chico (luv2Havs' Hav 9/11/04)

*12* - Ruthann (Ruthann)

*17* - Jane (Jane)
Pablo D.O.G. (Maryam187's Hav 9/17/07)
Nico (KristinFusco's Hav 9/17/07)

*22* - Jester (Mop Top Havanese 9/22/06)

*26* - Biscuit (Amy R's Hav 9/26/06)

*27* - Wanda (The Fussy Puppy Gang)

*28* - Heidi (Mop Top Havanese 9/28/07)

*29* - Marya (GableHavs' Hav 9/29/05)

*October*
*2* - Evie (Jonda/AbuelasHavanese's Hav 10/2/05)
Lexi (Laurief's Hav 10/2/05)
Hillary (Havtahava's Hav 10/2/05)

*3* - Stogie (Melissa's Hav 10/3/05)

*4 *- Marj (marjrc)
Kristin (KristinFusco)

*5* - Molly (Moko's Hav 10/5/06)

*7* - Shelby (irnfit's Hav 10/7/07)
Squirt (Peg/Squirt's Hav 10/7/06)
Blossom (GableHavs' Hav 10/7/06)

*9* - Cindy (Hug me)
Gabriel (Imamurph52's Hav 10/9/05)

*10* - 'Lo (Lo01)

*14* - Libby (havanesebyha)

*15* - Marie (Sissygirl)
Oscar (NancyVB's Hav 10/15/05)

*21* - Dawna

*27* - Helen (whitBmom)

*28 *- Jen (mom23girls)

*29* - Coco (Judith's Hav 10/29/06)

*30* - Logan (Laurief's Hav 10/30/06)

*November*
*2* - Bunni Blu (Dawna's Hav 11/2/06)

*4* - Isabelle (ama0722 's Maltese 11/4/05)

*5* - Kodi (irnfit's Hav)
Oreo (Helen/whitBmom's Hav 11/5/06)
Sully (KrimmyK's Hav 11/5/06)

*6 *- Carol (Pizno)
Jan (JASHavanese)

*7* - Leslie (havashadow)

*9* - Cash (Missy's Hav 11/9/06)

*10* - Reece (Paige's Hav 11/10/05)

*12* - Jim (siverjns)
Maryam (maryam187)
Cosmosmom

*16* - Mojito (George/ Mojito/Bruiser's Hav 11/16/06)
Bruiser (George/ Mojito/Bruiser's Hav 11/16/06)

*17* - Benji (Poornima's Hav 11/17/06)
Stuey "Stuart Little" (Lilysplash I's Hav 11/17/06)

*18* - Chris (chrisdisser)

*20* - Blake (wowhavs)

*23* - Fred (Linda/lfung's Hav 11/23/05)

*24* - Scout (Jane's Hav 11/24/06)

*December*
*1* - Katie (MopTop Havanese)

*3 *- Izzy (Judy A's Hav 12/3/06)
Rudy (Cindy/CinnCinn's Hav 12/3/06)
Scudder (Linda/lfung's Hav 12/3/06)

*7 *- Valentino (Vicki/Doggie Nut's Hav 12/7/05)
Lilly (Katrina/Lilly's Mom's Hav 12/7/06)
Scout (Diane/dschles' Hav 12/07/06)

*10* - Michael (havaman)

*11* - Jonda (AbuelasHavanese)

*13* - Kathy (Kathy)

*15* - Missy

*17* - Sissy (Marie/Sissygirl's Hav 12/17/04)

*19* - Daisy (MopTop Havanese 12/19/03)

*20* - Ivy (Ivyagogo)

*22* - Suzy (Suzyfrtz)

*24* - Riley (Leeann/lkbar's Hav 12/24/05)
Austin (OlliesMom's Hav 8/24/06)

*27* - Max

*28* - Heather (CacheHavs)

*29* - Sam (Debbie/dboudreau's Hav 12/29/05)

*30* - Janet (Janet Zee)

*31* - Goldie (Melissa's Hav 12/31/04)​Feel free to post your birthday or your dog's birthday in this topic.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Thanks for this thread cause I never could figure out how to add my personal info! Surprised??? I think not!!! Anyway.....I'm 8-10 & Valentino is 12-7! Oops! Forgot the year Tino was born....2005! Oh what the hey....I'm 1951!


----------



## Havtahava

I'll add you both to the list above. To add your own to the calendar, click on *User CP*, then *Edit Profile *and you can add the month and date of your birthdate. The year is optional. Don't forget to click *Save Changes *down at the bottom.

Vicki, do you want Valentino's year added? I'll add dog birth years, but not human.


----------



## Thumper

Vicki, I'm right there with ya!

My Bday is Jan. 7th......Miss Gucci is Jan. 18th Both Capricorn women! Maybe that's why we work so well together 

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut

Uh oh....our posts crossed....oh well, the cats out of the bag now!:biggrin1:


----------



## Paige

I'm July 7th 1964
Preston is July 6th 2006
Nigel is Jan 11th 2007


----------



## ama0722

Okay breeders on July 22- send me a birthday puppy  Oh and if you don't want to wait that long for Dora to be a big sister January 27th she would like a puppy of her own!


----------



## maryam187

Pablo D.O.G. was born 17Sep07.


----------



## CapotesMom

I'm august 15th 

Capote is February 14th


----------



## maryam187

Kimberly, are you cheating or am I blind? Where's your birthday???


----------



## Havtahava

I was pulling birthdays out of other topics. I just added mine in the last edit, but only one of my dogs is up there still. LOL!

Kara & Gucci are added. Many of you posted when I stepped away, so I'll add yours now.


----------



## Julie

I am September 3
Quincy is April 27,2006


----------



## Thumper

Kimberly,

I added Gucci's birthday to the "Calendar", but does that show up for everyone to see or just me?

Kara


----------



## ruthann

Annabell's B'day is January 21, 2006.


----------



## Leeann

Thumperlove said:


> Vicki, I'm right there with ya!
> 
> My Bday is Jan. 7th......Miss Gucci is Jan. 18th Both Capricorn women! Maybe that's why we work so well together
> 
> Kara


Oh my gosh Gucci & Monte share the same B-Day Jan. 18th 2007

Riley is also a Capricorn, my x-mas eve baby Dec. 24, 2005.

Thanks Kimberly.
I will add mine also.


----------



## Havtahava

OK, this post is updated to Monte & Riley.

Ruthann & Leeann, do you want me to add your birthdays to this topic too?

Amanda, you're a hoot! What is Dora's year born?


----------



## ama0722

Kimberly- are you saying you guys will send a puppy for every year she has been alive? Well Dora was born in 05!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava

Ummmm, me? No, I think someone else was offering that option. 
I just wanted Dora's birth year for the calendar.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Dreamer's 08/30/00, Tripp 06/12/06, Jax 04/21/07. I added mine to my CP.


----------



## Lina

I am May 3rd and Kubrick is April 30th, 2007... our birthdays are only 4 days apart!


----------



## Leeann

ama0722 said:


> Kimberly- are you saying you guys will send a puppy for every year she has been alive? Well Dora was born in 05!
> 
> Amanda


Oh I want in on some of this, sounds like a great deal to me.

You are too much Amanda ound:ound:

Kimberly you can add mine to the top as well, I did add it to my profile
April 28, 1970.

Quincy was born the day before my B-day :biggrin1:


----------



## Judy A

You have Izzy's, but mine is July 28, 1953....egad! That was a long time ago!!


----------



## maryam187

For those who have posted their birth years so far: you Ladies ALL look younger than that, so :cheer2: to you!


----------



## Thumper

lbkar said:


> Oh I want in on some of this, sounds like a great deal to me.
> 
> You are too much Amanda ound:ound:
> 
> Kimberly you can add mine to the top as well, I did add it to my profile
> April 28, 1970.
> 
> Quincy was born the day before my B-day :biggrin1:


You are the same age as me! Well, I'm a few months...ahem...older!  They call the people born in 70' the pioneers of GenX! lol, Translation: dinosaurs! ound:

kidding!

Kara


----------



## Missy

Thanks Kimberly! you got Cash's, November 9th, 2006. Jasper's is January 3, 2006. And mine is December 15th ---please forgive me for not putting the year!!! My Husband Michael's (havaman) is December 10th. But he doesn't seem to be going on to the forum too much.


----------



## Leeann

Thumperlove said:


> You are the same age as me! Well, I'm a few months...ahem...older!  They call the people born in 70' the pioneers of GenX! lol, Translation: dinosaurs! ound:
> 
> kidding!
> 
> Kara


dinosaurs :nono: I don't think so&#8230;

They say things come in three's we got two dates in common so there has to be a third, what's your hubby's b-day?


----------



## mckennasedona

I'll add my girls.

McKenna - 04/09/04 (she appears to be the oldest Hav listed so far....)
Sedona - 03/07/05

Susan


----------



## kgiese

Mine is April 1
Hank's is 7/25/04


----------



## Thumper

lbkar said:


> dinosaurs :nono: I don't think so&#8230;
> 
> They say things come in three's we got two dates in common so there has to be a third, what's your hubby's b-day?


Let's see...my husband's bday is May 23rd. And my kids are 3/19, 2/22, 2/14

I do not feel like a dinosaur, believe me! lol...every now and then something will make me feel 'old', but since my husband is 8 years older than me, I do feel the 'generation gap' with him sometimes. Especially, when he gets frustrated with electronics/computers, etc. I keep telling him that I am going to teach him how to text msg so he can communicate with his kids! LOL, he says..."that's crazy! They can call me!", I say "do you want to talk to them or not? Learn to text!! haha"

Kara


----------



## SnobunnieNY

I added mine to the calander but thought Id make one little correction the list youve got going there - Boo and I share the same day! We are both the 27th of May!!! I think it was fate!!!


----------



## Leeann

Kara I had a feeling it had to be hubby, my DH b-day is March 27 and he is 9 years older than me. I can completely understand what you mean about the generation gap at times. Text message lessons? Hmm first I need to get him even to carry a cell phone before we can start on those lessons. ound:


----------



## Leslie

Tori's birthday is 7/29/07.


----------



## MaddiesMom

My birthday is Feb. 19 and I believe Havtahava's Maddie May is July 21, 2006, right?


----------



## NancyVB

My birthday is Feb. 9th 1954
Emma's is April 4th 2004
Oscar's is Oct. 15th 2005
Shailee's is March 21st 2007 (Maltese)


----------



## Jane

Wow, Kimberly, this is quite an undertaking! Thanks!

Lincoln's bday: 3/7/05
Scout's bday: 11/24/06


----------



## maryam187

Wow, Lincoln and Sedona are born the same day/year! Monte&Gucci share their DOB too, so now we have 2 birthday 'couples'.


----------



## Brady's mom

My birthday is July 12, 1974. Brady is May 20, 2006.


----------



## susaneckert

Susan August 18, Yoda March 18 and Leia July 17


----------



## Havtahava

OK, I think I have everyone updated up to Susan (susaneckert) and her dogs.

Susan, which year was Yoda born? I am guessing Leia was born this year.

Maryam, Sedona & Lincoln are littermates, that's why! 

*I think everything is correct now, but I found several typos, so please double-check your info with what I added up above. * SnobunnieNY, I caught that! Thank you.


----------



## maryam187

> Maryam, Sedona & Lincoln are littermates, that's why!


Oh my, I don't seem to be having a very bright week...sigh...


----------



## susaneckert

OOps LOL Yoda year is 2006 and Leia is 2007 MIne is 1910 HAHAHA kidding of course


----------



## Lilly's mom

*Lilly's mom Katrina 7-2-66*
* Lilly 12-7-06*

*Thanks for doing this.*


----------



## mintchip

Thumperlove said:


> Vicki, I'm right there with ya!
> 
> My Bday is Jan. 7th......Miss Gucci is Jan. 18th Both Capricorn women! Maybe that's why we work so well together
> 
> Kara


I'm Jan 11 and Oliver is May 16
Sally


----------



## dboudreau

Sam is Dec. 29/05. I share my Birthday with Vicki, Aug 10.


----------



## whitBmom

Oreo was born Nov. 5th 2006.

My Birthday is October 27th, 1976.


----------



## mintchip

Kimberly when is your birthday?


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Daisy 12/19/03
Stella 7/4/04
Emmy 3/4/05
Havana 2/22/06
Jester 9/22/06
Heidi 9/28/07

Oh, and mine is Dec 1st~:biggrin1:


----------



## ECudmore

Racquet Brithday is 2-4.
Thanks for keeping track
Elayne


----------



## maryam187

Kimberly, I was just wondering: in January it says 'Jasper' Michele/irnfit's Hav, but Jasper is Missy's Hav, right???


----------



## susaneckert

Elayne You need to put up some more pictures of Racquet he has change . I have not seen any picture of that big boy How did the class go?


----------



## Sissygirl

You have mine.

Sissy's is December 17, 2004


----------



## casperkeep

My birthday is June 26th 1975!!!!


----------



## Laurief

Kimberly, what an undertaking, wow!!
You already got Lexi & Logan

Lily is 7/30/2003

and mine 
is 4/19/61



Laurie


----------



## pjewel

Milo is February 23, 2007 and mine . . .

July 25th.


----------



## Beamer

I'm April 28th!
Beamer is March 8th 
Ryan


----------



## Leeann

freeway1976 said:


> I'm April 28th!
> Beamer is March 8th
> Ryan


Ryan, that my B-day what year??? fess up.


----------



## maryam187

Leeann, I'm guessing it's 1976 from freeway1976.


----------



## Beamer

Maryam,

Correct! The freeway1976 was a dead giveaway.. lol

I'm 31 years young.. ughhhh..


----------



## Beamer

Leeann,

What is your year of birth??

Ryan


----------



## Leeann

No shame here, I posted it already. 1970.


----------



## ruthann

I think I am probably the oldest person on this forum. My birthday is September 12, 1933. Do I win a puppy? Ruthann


----------



## casperkeep

You go girl!!!!!!!!


----------



## casperkeep

Age is just a number shoot I always forget how old I am.....and i really mean that....after 21 it is no fun....


----------



## Laurief

Good for you RuthAnn - you will do anything for a puppy wont you!!


----------



## Havtahava

Only caught up to Elayne's info so far... but I have some questions before I get much farther along.

*Elayne*, what year was Raquet born?
*Sally*, is Oliver's birth year 2004?
*Maryam*, thank you for catching the error on Jasper.


----------



## mintchip

No he is May 16, 2002. I can't believe he is 5 years old.
Is he the oldest??
Did we win the puppy????


----------



## maryam187

Kimberly, glad I could help, at least it seems like I got one thing correct today. Thank you for dealing with all these dates, I'm loving it!


----------



## Havtahava

Sally & Susan, Tripp is the oldest Hav so far. He was born in 2000.

Maryam, did you see my little notes to you in red? LOL!

*Ryan*, Beamer's birth year is 2007, right?


----------



## Beamer

Yes, 2007!

Ryan


----------



## Havtahava

Thanks Ryan.

OK, I think we're current up to this post. 

If you want changes made for the birthday list then make a new reply below this and I'll correct it (instead of editing posts above this).


----------



## maryam187

Kimberly :laugh: thank you! We call that 'idiotensicher' in German = idiotproof.


----------



## Lo01

Kimberly,

Hank's birthday is May 18, 2007
His sister Lily, also on the forum, was born the same day -- calidu (Patti) Lily's Mom

Thank you so much for organizing this.


*'Lo*


----------



## Havtahava

OK, I'm caught up to Hank & Lily now. Lo, thank you for thinking to add Lily too!

*Catherine*, I have Ollie's birthday in July, but I don't have the exact date. Is it 7/7/06?

Maryam, I was just playing with you. I'll remove the red notes later.


----------



## marjrc

Thanks so much for doing this, Kimberly! 

You got my b'day right, thank you. Ricky is July 14, 2006 and Sammy is August 2, 2006.


----------



## Lina

Ruthann, as the youngest person on the forum I think I should get a puppy too! 

I am a 1981 baby.


----------



## Cheryl

Kimberly, what a great idea. My bDay is May 16.

Brutus is 1/08/7
Roxie is 3/23/07


----------



## Cheryl

BTW--Lina, I was married in 81 and I was not a child bride.


----------



## judith

judith 8/23, thanks!


----------



## Beamer

Lina!
Looks like your the youngest and ONLY Millennial on here! I remember when I was 26..  (your well on your way to 30!!!  )


----------



## catlieber

*Birthdays*

Emma's birthday is May 26th 2007 
my birthday in may 30th 1952
we are Gemini Girls


----------



## mintchip

Gromet--May 27,2006


----------



## Havtahava

The list should be current up to Gromet now.


----------



## calidu

Patti (Calidu) June 10, 1954
Lily May 18, 2007
Wow more Gemini Girls!!

Thank you Kim........


----------



## DAJsMom

Dusty's is 3/26/06, mine is 8/29


----------



## Olliesmom

and another Gemini GIRL - (my son and daughter are both gemini too - the 6 of us get along fine! - get it - 3 sets of twin personalities!!)

I am May 31 1957

Ollie - July 8, 2006
Austin December 24, 2006


----------



## maryam187

Kimberly, this time I won't be fooled, Riley and Austin can't be from the same litter, cause they share the same birthDAY but not YEAR :whoo:


----------



## Havtahava

Ha ha ha! Maryam! You are really watching the list. 

The list is now updated to Catherine, Ollie & Austin.

How funny - May 30 and May 31 are both birthdays for Catherine.


----------



## Olliesmom

where is this list you are talking about???

blonde roots.....


----------



## Havtahava

The top of this thread. It's the first post in this topic.


----------



## calidu

Kimberly, Could you make a correction to the B-day list, I'm June 10 not not July. Thanks very much.


----------



## Havtahava

OK, Patti. It has been corrected. Thank you for noticing. I think June was just so lean that I skipped right by it amidst the coding.


----------



## calidu

No problem, thanks again Kimberly.


----------



## Amy R.

Kimberly, what a fun project, thanks. Yes, you already got Biscuit's, and mine is June 4th. Hey Leslie, Tori's birthday is my husband's and my anniversary .


----------



## havanesebyha

Kara,

You have a great birthday! My youngest son shares the same birthday with you!


----------



## havanesebyha

Hi Kimberly,

Kohana's is March 18th! Thanks!!


----------



## Thumper

havanesebyha said:


> Kara,
> 
> You have a great birthday! My youngest son shares the same birthday with you!


Libby! How neat!  Capricorn kids are so smart and responsible, ehh? 

My kids share a few Bday's with forum member's too:

*Feb 14* - Capote (Mindy/CapotesMom's Hav 2/14/07) *And my 12 yo. son
*
*Feb 22* - Ahnold (Cosmosmom's Hav 2/22/05)
Havana (MopTop's Hav 2/22/05) *And my 15 yo Son!*

*Sept 3* - Julie and *my 11 yo Stepdaughter*!

Pretty cool!
Kara


----------



## Carol

OK Here goes!
Carol - March 31
Gertie August 2

How fun!


----------



## Mojito/Bruiser

Please add my boys to your list. We are planning a Bday party for them for next Friday. 

I can't wait. 

Mojito and Bruiser 11-16-06


----------



## Laurief

Cool George, a double Bday!!!!


----------



## Squirt

Mine is Aug. 17

Squirt's is October 7


----------



## JAEwton

Thank you for listing all the wonderful furbabies on here like this. Could you please add my babies to your list?
Katie was born on Jan. 30, 2007
Titan was born on May 27, 2007
As for me I don't even want to go there..............
Thanks, Judy E.


----------



## JAEwton

When you feel the list is mostly up to date could you let us know so we can print it out please? Thank you. Judy E.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

Thank you for doing this!

Pepper's b-day is (guesstimate) Jun 09 2006

Mine is Sep 27 ????

Wanda


----------



## Lilysplash I

Thanks Kimberly, you are a special person in this forum.
Sadie, my #2 Hav is July 8


----------



## Havtahava

The list should be current to this point (Sadie). If you listed your Hav's birthday but no year, I guessed, so you may want to go check my work. I guessed on Sadie, Squirt, Gertie and Kohana.

When I list the birthdays, if there is a date shared, I am listing the humans first (trying for alphabetical order), then Havanese below.

Judy, with so many members and the board always growing, I'm not sure that it will ever be finished. I will add to the list about two times a month as people add their info.


----------



## abuelashavanese

Kimberly,

Thanks for putting this all together. Please add:

Evie dob 10/02/05
MoJo dob 3/27/06
Jonda dob 12/11/58


----------



## Jane

Hi Kimberly,

I just noticed that Maryam's Pablo and I share the same birthday! Could you add me (human) to Sept 17?

Thanks!


----------



## lfung5

Bella- 8/14/04
Fred-11/23/05
Scudder-12/3/06

Thanks!


----------



## Lilysplash I

Kimberly, Stuey & Sadie are both 2007


----------



## Lilysplash I

*OOPS! * Stuey would be November 17th 2006 and Sadie is July 8, 2007


----------



## anneks

Mirabel's Birthday is January 1st 2007. She's my new year's baby arty:


----------



## pizno

My birthday (Carol) is November 6, like Jan, and Marvin's is April 29, 07.

Carol


----------



## Havtahava

Ok, everything should be current to Carol (pizno), except I know I'm missing Scudder's littermate and am drawing a mental blank on his name right now. It's a Dec 3rd birthday.


----------



## Cheryl

Kimberly's is May 12th. Kimberly, Roxie's is 3/23--not 2/23.


----------



## Havtahava

Thanks for noticing Roxie's is wrong. I'll go fix it. (Oh funny - it said 3/23/07, but was just posted under February. Doh!)

Why did you post the first part though? (My bday?)


----------



## Lina

Kimberly, Scudder's brother is Rudy (Cindy's pup).


----------



## Havtahava

Thank you, Carolina!


----------



## Gableshavs

Marya is Sept 29, 2005, Blossom is Oct.7, 2006 and Tucker is Feb. 8, 1998


----------



## JanB

Oh, thanks for doing this...how fun to see all the birthdays!

Tessa's is July 14, 2007

Mine is March 7


----------



## Kathy

Havtahava said:


> To keep all of the birthdays in one place, you can post your birthday or your dog's birthday here and I'll edit this post to add them. In addition, they will get added to the forum calendar. (You can also add your own birthday to the forum calendar by putting your birthday in your User CP.)
> 
> I still have a lot more to add, but here is the list I have so far.
> 
> *January*
> *1* - Mirabel (Anne/anneks' Hav 1/1/07)
> 
> *3* - Jasper (Missy's Hav 1/3/06)
> 
> *7* - Kara (Thumperlove)
> 
> *8* - Brutus (Cheryl's Hav 1/8/07)
> 
> *11* - Sally (mintchip)
> Nigel (Paige's Hav 1/11/07)
> 
> *15* - Dana (danak)
> 
> *18* - Gucci (Thumperlove's Hav 1/18/07)
> Monte (Leeann/lkbar's Hav 1/18/07)
> 
> *21* - Annabell (Ruthann's Hav 1/21/06)
> 
> *27* - Dora (Ama0722's Hav 1/27/05)
> 
> *30* - Katie (Judy/JAEwton's Hav 1/30/07)
> 
> *February*
> *4* - Raquet (Elayne/ECudmore's Hav 2/4/07?)
> 
> *9* - Nancy (NancyVB)
> 
> *14* - Capote (Mindy/CapotesMom's Hav 2/14/07)
> 
> *19* - Jeanne (Maddie's Mom)
> 
> *22* - Ahnold (Cosmosmom's Hav 2/22/05)
> Havana (MopTop's Hav 2/22/05)
> 
> *23* - Milo (Geri/pjewel's Hav 2/23/07)
> 
> *March*
> *2* - Cru (Dawna's Hav 3/2/05)
> *4* - Carlito (KristinFusco's Hav 3/4/05)
> Emmy (MopTop's Hav 3/4/05)
> 
> *7* - Sedona (Susan/mckennasedona's Hav 3/7/05)
> Lincoln (Jane's Hav 3/7/05)
> 
> *8* - Beamer (Ryan/freeway1976's Hav 3/8/07)
> 
> *18* - Yoda (Susan/susaneckert's Hav 3/18/06)
> Kohana (Libby/havanesebyha's Hav 3/18/06)
> 
> 23 - Roxie (Cheryl's Hav 3/23/07)
> 
> *26* - Dusty (DAJsMom's Hav 3/26/06)
> 
> *27* - Mojo (Jonda/AbuelasHavanese's Hav 3/27/06
> 
> *31* - Carol (Carol)
> 
> *April*
> *1* - Karen (kgiese)
> 
> *3* - Rufus (Christy/good buddy's Hav 4/3/07)
> Piaget (Havtahava's Hav 4/3/07)
> Wilson (Wilson's Mom's Hav 4/3/07)
> 
> *4* - Emma (NancyVB's Hav 4/4/04)
> 
> *9* - McKenna (Susan/mckennasedona's Hav 4/9/04)
> 
> *15* - Jillee (casperkeep's Hav 4/15/06)
> 
> *19* - Laurie (Laurief)
> 
> *21* - Jax (Shannon/LuvMyHavanese's Hav 4/21/07)
> Shailee (NancyVB's Maltese 4/21/07)
> 
> *27* - Quincy (Julie's Hav 4/27/06)
> 
> *28* - Leeann (lkbar)
> Ryan (freeway1976)
> 
> *29* - Marvin (Carol/Pizno's Hav 4/29/07)
> 
> *30* - Kubrick (Lina's Hav 4/30/07)
> 
> *May*
> *3* - Carolina (Lina)
> 
> *12* - Kimberly (Havtahava)
> 
> *16* - Cheryl (Cheryl)
> Oliver (Sally/mintchip's Hav 5/16/02)
> 
> *18* - Hank ('Lo's Hav 5/18/07)
> Lily (Patti/calidu's Hav 5/18/07)
> 
> *20* - Brady (Karen/Brady's Mom's Hav 5/20/06)
> 
> *26* - Emma (Catherine/catlieber's Hav 5/26/07)
> 
> *27* - SnobunnieNY
> Boo (SnobunnieNY's Hav 5/27/06)
> Gromet (Sally/mintchip's Hav 5/27/06)
> Titan (Judy/JAEnton's Hav 5/27/07)
> 
> *30* - Catherine (catlieber)
> 
> *31* - Catherine (OlliesMom)
> 
> *June*
> *4*- Amy R
> 
> *9* - Pepper (Wanda/The Fussy Puppy Gang's Hav 9/9/06)
> 
> *10* - Patti (calidu)
> 
> *12* - Tripp (Shannon/LuvMyHavanese's Hav 6/12/06)
> 
> *26* - Megan (casperkeep)
> 
> *July*
> *2* - Katrina (Lilly's Mom)
> 
> *4 *- Stella (Mop Top Havanese 7/4/04)
> 
> *6* - Preston (Paige's Hav 7/6/06)
> 
> *7* - Paige
> 
> *8* - Ollie (OlliesMom's Hav 7/8/06)
> Sadie (Lilysplash I's Hav 7/8/07)
> 
> *12* - Karen (Brady's Mom)
> 
> *14* - Ricky (Marj/marjrc's Hav 7/14/06_
> 
> *16* - Melissa (Melissa Miller)
> 
> *17 *- Leia (Susan/susaneckert's Hav 7/17/07)
> 
> *20* - Lily (Laurief's Hav 7/20/03)
> 
> *21* - Maddie May (Jeanne/Maddie's Mom's Hav 7/21/06)
> 
> *22* - Amanda (Ama0722)
> 
> *25* - Geri (pjewel)
> Hank (Karen/kgiese's Hav 7/25/04)
> 
> *28* - Judy (Judy A)
> 
> *29* - Tori (Leslie/havashadow's Hav 7/29/07)
> 
> *August*
> *1* - Havanese Forum (8/1/06)
> 
> *2* - Sammy (Marj/marjrc's Hav 8/2/06)
> Gertie (Carol's Hav 8/2/07)
> 
> *10* - Vicki (Doggie Nut)
> Debbie (dboudreau)
> 
> *15* - Mindy (CapotesMom)
> Bella (Linda/lfung's Hav 8/14/04)
> 
> *17* - Peg (Squirt)
> 
> *18* - Susan (susaneckert)
> 
> *23* - Judith (judith)
> 
> *24* - Martha (Havtahava's Hav 8/24/05)
> Tinky (Havtahava's Hav 8/24/04)
> 
> *29* - DAJsMom
> 
> *30* - Dreamer (Shannon/LuvMyHavanese's Hav 3/30/00)
> 
> *September*
> *3* - Julie
> 
> *12* - Ruthann (Ruthann)
> 
> *17* - Jane (Jane)
> Pablo D.O.G. (Maryam187's Hav 9/17/07)
> 
> *22* - Jester (Mop Top Havanese 9/22/06)
> 
> *26* - Biscuit (Amy R's Hav 9/26/06)
> 
> *27* - Wanda (The Fussy Puppy Gang)
> 
> *28* - Heidi (Mop Top Havanese 9/28/07)
> 
> *October*
> *2* - Evie (Jonda/AbuelasHavanese's Hav 10/2/05)
> Lexi (Laurief's Hav 10/2/05)
> Hillary (Havtahava's Hav 10/2/05)
> 
> *3* - Stogie (Melissa's Hav 10/3/05)
> 
> *4 *- Marj (marjrc)
> Kristin (KristinFusco)
> 
> *7* - Shelby (irnfit's Hav 10/7/07)
> Squirt (Peg/Squirt's Hav 10/7/06)
> 
> *9* - Cindy (Hug me)
> 
> *10* - 'Lo (Lo01)
> 
> *14* - Libby (havanesebyha)
> 
> *15* - Marie (Sissygirl)
> Oscar (NancyVB's Hav 10/15/05)
> 
> *21* - Dawna
> 
> *27* - Helen (whitBmom)
> 
> *29* - Coco (Judith's Hav 10/29/06)
> 
> *30* - Logan (Laurief's Hav 10/30/06)
> 
> *November*
> *2* - Bunni Blu (Dawna's Hav 11/2/06)
> 
> *4* - Isabelle (ama0722 's Maltese 11/4/05)
> 
> *5* - Kodi (irnfit's Hav)
> Oreo (Helen/whitBmom's Hav 11/5/06)
> Sully (KrimmyK's Hav 11/5/06)
> 
> *6 *- Carol (Pizno)
> Jan (JASHavanese)
> 
> *7* - Leslie (havashadow)
> 
> *9* - Cash (Missy's Hav 11/9/06)
> 
> *10* - Reece (Paige's Hav 11/10/05)
> 
> *12* - Jim (siverjns)
> Maryam (maryam187)
> Cosmosmom
> 
> *16* - Mojito (George/ Mojito/Bruiser's Hav 11/16/06)
> Bruiser (George/ Mojito/Bruiser's Hav 11/16/06)
> 
> *17* - Benji (Poornima's Hav 11/17/06)
> Stuey "Stuart Little" (Lilysplash I's Hav 11/17/06)
> 
> *18* - Chris (chrisdisser)
> 
> *20* - Blake (wowhavs)
> 
> *23* - Fred (Linda/lfung's Hav 11/23/05)
> 
> *24* - Scout (Jane's Hav 11/24/06)
> 
> *December*
> *1* - Katie (MopTop Havanese)
> 
> *3 *- Izzy (Judy A's Hav 12/3/06)
> Rudy (Cindy/CinnCinn's Hav 12/3/06)
> Scudder (Linda/lfung's Hav 12/3/06)
> 
> *7 *- Valentino (Vicki/Doggie Nut's Hav 12/7/05)
> Lilly (Katrina/Lilly's Mom's Hav 12/7/06)
> 
> *10* - Michael (havaman)
> 
> *11* - Jonda (AbuelasHavanese)
> 
> *13* - Kathy (Bellatak Havanese)
> 
> *15* - Missy
> 
> *17* - Sissy (Marie/Sissygirl's Hav 12/17/04)
> 
> *19* - Daisy (MopTop Havanese 12/19/03)
> 
> *24* - Riley (Leeann/lkbar's Hav 12/24/05)
> Austin (OlliesMom's Hav 8/24/06)
> 
> *27* - Max
> 
> *28* - Heather (CacheHavs)
> 
> *29* - Sam (Debbie/dboudreau's Hav 12/29/05)
> 
> *31* - Goldie (Melissa's Hav 12/31/04)​Feel free to post your birthday or your dog's birthday in this topic.


I entered mine, but isn't working, can't be the operator!!!


----------



## CinnCinn

I'm August 17th 1964
Rudy is December 3rd 2006
Rocky is May 11th 2007


----------



## radar_jones

Radar's Birthday is March 8th, of course the same day as Beamer.

Derek


----------



## radar_jones

And of course I am on June 13th and My Wife Dovanna is the 28th of August and our new babies due date is the 26th of July.

Derek


----------



## Sunnygirl

My Nico and Desi were both born on 4/8/07. They'll be 8 months old tomorrow!


----------



## havaluv

Oliver's b'day is July 29, 2007.


----------



## Jan D

Havee's birthday is January 14,2007. He'll be 1 year old!


----------



## Poornima

Benji: November 17, 2006
Lizzie: July 15, 2007


----------



## Laurief

Kimberly, just a correction - Lily is actually July 30th not the 20th.


----------



## suzyfrtz

Caz is April 2

Suzy, me, December 22


----------



## Guest

Sophie's : March 14, 2003

Gabriel's: October 9, 2005

Mine: May 28


----------



## ivyagogo

Suzy, your birthday is near mine. Mine is on the 20th.


----------



## suzyfrtz

Oh those Christmas birthdays! What we suffer: Birthday presents wrapped in Christmas paper; "take one of your presents out from under the tree and that will be your birthday present,", not remembering if a certain gift was for Christmas or birthday, lots of crowds when we want to go out for a birthday celebration....

On the upside, lots of beautiful lights and excitement....

Anyway, Happy Birthday!!!!

LOL!!


----------



## Janet Zee

Kimberly, mine is 12/30 almost New Years Eve.

Bacci's is 5/19/07


----------



## maryam187

JanB, my brother shares the the same birthday with you, how cool...


----------



## KristinFusco

Hi Kimberly!

I wanted to add that Nico shares a birthday with his brother Pablo on September 17th (2007). He is getting so big, I will have to get my butt in gear and take some new photos. His coat is starting to come in so nicely, he really looks like a Hav now! Except since he is still a puppy and is less than 7lbs, everyone on the street stops to say, "What a beautiful maltese!" Hehehe


----------



## luv3havs

*Birthdays*

Chico's birthday is September 11, 2004

Cali's is April 10, 2007 She will be a year old in a few months!

Mine-May 16


----------



## dschles

Scout's birthday is 12/7/06. Mine is March 5.


----------



## Jane

KristinFusco said:


> Hi Kimberly!
> 
> I wanted to add that Nico shares a birthday with his brother Pablo on September 17th (2007). He is getting so big, I will have to get my butt in gear and take some new photos. His coat is starting to come in so nicely, he really looks like a Hav now! Except since he is still a puppy and is less than 7lbs, everyone on the street stops to say, "What a beautiful maltese!" Hehehe


Hey, that's cool, Kristin.....cause Nico and I share the same birthday too! :biggrin1:


----------



## SMARTY

Smarty's birthday is Feb. 7, 2007 and Sandi's is July 25 ?????


----------



## SMARTY

I hope others are on the Feb 7, 2007 as Smarty, I would love to find her brother and sister.


----------



## BeverlyA

I don't know how I missed this thread.
Cooper's B'day is 1/14/06 and mine is 6/22/60

Thanks for doing the organizing Kimberly!
Beverly


----------



## littlebuddy

my guy just celebrated his 4th bday on january 9th


----------



## mom23girls

Hi....just saw this thread.

Amy's birthday 6/15/03 (she was born on our anniversary, 7 years later)
Me: 10/28/71


----------



## Havtahava

OK, we should be all caught up to Amy & Jen now.

*littlebuddy*, you rarely ever post your little guy's name and it has escaped me right now. He is on the calendar, but nameless. In addition, I don't have his year listed either.

*Suzy* (suzyfrtz), I don't have the year for Caz listed either.

I had one more that needed to be clarified, but it has slipped my mind at the moment. I'll probably come back to this topic in a bit to see what it was.


----------



## littlebuddy

sorry bout that! his name is Django, he's named after a famous gypsy jazz guitarist named django reinhardt, my husbands fav musician. his birthday is january 9 and he is 4 years old.


----------



## Havtahava

Thank you! I knew it was unusual and I could find it, but it just wasn't coming to mind right away. I don't think you've ever posted your own name. Do you want yours listed? I just have you listed as "littlebuddy" for now.


----------



## suzyfrtz

Caz will be one year old on April 2, 2008. 

Suzy


----------



## Havtahava

OK, I've added the year for Caz now. Thanks, Suzy!


----------



## Moko

Molly was born on October 5, 2006...


----------



## Havtahava

Molly is now added.

*Don't forget that you (the humans) can add your own birthday to your User CP in order for it to show up on the forum calendar! *


----------



## Lynn

Missy's birthday is 7/21/07

Casper's birthday is 9/2/06


----------



## Me&2Girls

MeMe's birthday is May 8th, 2007. Almost 10 months old!


----------



## Janet Zee

You must add Isabella to the B'day list December 23rd, 2007.
Thanks Kimberly!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Tess's birthday....12/20/02


----------



## clubbabalu

*Birthday Updates*

Thanks, Kimberly. I missed your email til now. Baba's birthday is January 28th, he just turned 5, sniff sniff. And Desi turned 2 on October...hmm...October...let me go check...of course, Oct. 8th.

Thank you for keeping this list.

PJ

mom to Desi and Baba


----------



## kelrobin

I never added Jackson . . . he is Oct. 9, 2007. I am also Oct. - 10/23. Thanks, Kimberly!


----------



## Mijo's Mom

Thanks for doing this!
Mine is May 18 and Mijo's is Aug. 28/06

Connie


----------



## Posh's Mom

Posh was born on May 7, 2007. The same day, coincidentally as the day our beloved border collie died.


----------



## Denise

Lucky was born September 30, 2007

Thanks, Kimberly
Denise


----------



## lulubella

Molly was born Nov. 20, 2006!


----------



## michi715

My birthday is July 15th, Alan's is April 20th, and Guapo's is March 18th


----------



## casperkeep

My birthday is June 26th....coming up soon!!!!


----------



## JanB

I don't think I ever listed our birthdays:

Me: March 7
Tessa: July 14, 2007
Tucker: March 11, 2008

Thanks Kimberly! It's so nice of you to do this for us!


----------



## casperkeep

Betzie's Birthday is Jan 9 2008!!!!


----------



## isshinryu_mom

I just saw this thread....
My birthday is June 4
Roxie is January 14, 2008


----------



## Suuske747

Okay, here are my dates :

Suzanne : 15th of February 1978 (yes it was my 30th this year  )
Sierra : 14th of January 2006


----------

